# Lillington, NC F Sable



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't have any information on this one just found out they are in here. This shelter is very high kill they euthanize every wednesday morning regardless of space all animals go they do not hold or anything. She came in with 2 other shepherds










Adopt pen 3 "Schmetterling" from the Harnett County Animal Control Shelter


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## jackiesmom (Feb 26, 2011)

super urgent..all 3 GSDs PTS tomorrow...period!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Name:* pen 3 "Schmetterling"
*Breed:* german shepherd
*Age:* 10 years old
*Sex:* Female

came with other shepherd listed


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

'Schmetterling' means 'Butterfly' in German. 
May this beautiful trio (and the other dogs and cats on their last day today) live!
Gassing facility


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

